

Show HN: New App - WhatYouHateAbout.Me - jonathanchiu

http://whatyouhateabout.me<p>It's easy to get positive feedback from people, but when it comes to negative feedback, people tend to hold back in fear of ruining relationships. Yet, we know negative feedback is one the most valuable things you can get when it comes to self development.<p>We built this app to make it easy for people to get honest opinions from their friends about what it is that they hate about them.<p>The goal is not to promote hatred, but rather to help people identity their weaknesses so that they can work on them and hopefully become a better a person.<p>I would love to hear what you guys think about it. Any feedback or thoughts for improvement would be much appreciated.<p>Thanks.
======
dglassan
"The goal is not to promote hatred, but rather to help people identity their
weaknesses so that they can work on them and hopefully become a better a
person."

If the goal is not to promote hatred then why did you call it
WhatYouHateAbout.Me?

Hate has such a negative connotation to it. If your goal is to identify
people's weaknesses than you should think of a name/domain with a lighter
connotation using the word weakness rather than hate

~~~
jonathanchiu
True. We considered that too. But we felt that 'hate' might help with the
marketing a little bit because it's a more polarizing word. It might not be as
appropriate, but we felt that it makes it sound a little more interesting, you
don't think?

And it's a little easier to say than whatyoudislikeabout.me or some other ones
we thought about.

~~~
dglassan
I see what you mean about how it makes it more interesting. It's good that you
put some thought into it though...my first impression was that you just went
with it just cuz

------
jim_h
Something about the colors (orange/gray) for the name makes it harder to read,
though if it was just a single color it would actually be easier to understand
(for me). Maybe the orange is too bright?

NO facebook login please! I've noticed a growing trend with people using only
FB logins. Is it because it's easier to implement? Please at least allow for
an alternative login system that isn't linked to existing accounts.

~~~
jonathanchiu
Yeah, i agree the logo might need some work.

Facebook login allows you to see other friends who have also connected to the
app so you can comment on their pages, it helps make the app a little more
viral.

Since it's such a small app, I thought just having a facebook login might make
it more straightforward. But you definitely have a point. I personally feel
that fb login provides a lower sign up barrier, but I guess there are many
that feel otherwise.

------
mountriv99
Interesting concept, would be better if the front page is more appealing

